# Audiobooks? Really?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is about Audio only books. Just a question like, but is the world a blind 7 year old?

If so, what's the point in an Audiobook. With the Aenarion "book" being released this October, I'm heavily pissed off that I have to read about one of the best characters in history, ranking alongside Nagash and Morkar, with it in my ear (I do mean Indraugnir, btw).

Like I said, I'm a bit pissed off that I, and the Black Library can't be more adult about reading material in this manner. Hell, I like listening to music/tv as I read - and it is a bit shit that I can't do both.

Am I the only one who feels that way?


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Kinda have to agree with you here. I don't object to audio books - different strokes and all. But to release a book solely in audio format? Not really sure what the idea behind that is...

I still buy paper books - if I don't read my books on a Kindle, I sure don't want to listen to them on my iPod :headbutt:


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

the world and money hungry corperations are BLIND what more can i say...


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree. I'm not going to hate on audio books, but I like most enjoy a good read. We can keep our own pace and imagine the backdrop ourselves. The audio books just go way to slow for me. 

To each their own.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Audio books are nice when you have to do something mindless, like wait in line or do a round on the treadmill, but what I dislike is the over-dramatic narration and the awful character voices.

The BL ones sound like one of those infomercial guys trying to hype you into buying some hair-gro pill.

I have heard some VERY good Audiobooks, BL audiobooks are in no way, shape of form as good as they are.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I would prefer they were written, _Throne of Lies_ would be better as a short story, but the audio-books aren't going anywhere. Its about reaching a new market, and while I could care less about that, its just something that has to be dealt with.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The amount of opposition these audiobooks have drawn, im really suprised BL insists on continuing formating very important and vital plots as audios. Im with you _Vaz_ on the whole Aenarion/Indraugnir thing, such vital and important characters in the history of the Warhammer World are being covered in audio format, something we have to listen to rather than read, its just frustrating really. The voice acting will probably be terrible (like most other BL audios, admittedly not all though, _Throne of Lies_' voice acting was decent enough).

Not only are they more expensive, around twice as expensive as BL books cost, but most people seem to prefer written format. Why not just please everyone and release the tales in both formats? Bah.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What sticks in my gut is that the CDs are more expensive than a novel, yet are only an average of 70 minutes long, which would equate to about 60 to 70 pages, depending on how fast you read. As Child-of-the-Emperor says, they are dealing with major plot turns and characters. It feels like they are not getting the attention they deserve when dealt with in the audio format.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Audiobooks, themselves, then no. They allow small, yet by-no-means insignificant details to be covered without the need for a costly (In both money and author's time) novel. Also, they act as great filler inbetween novels. Such as _Throne of Lies _for the Night Lord series and _Firedrake_ for the Salamander series. So no, short of the ridiculous cost of £10 for ~75 minutes of either excellent (If its Toby Longsworth) or horrid (Anyone else) narrating, I don't have a problem with them.

But then we come to _Aenarion_. Why? Just pure why? Not only is the most compelling and cataclysmic story of the Warhammer World degraded into ~75 minutes. But its timing is silly-

Firstly, currently within the Sundering Trilogy 

Malekith has been reincarnated as the Witch King; the tatters of his mortal body (and mind) fused to his armour, with his aim the complete annihalation of the Asur, and a full embrace of the cults of the darker coven of Elven God's (Most notably Khaine) Ulthuan is in uproar, the few remaining princes struggling to hold back the Druchii, and now Malekith appears to deliver the hammer blow against the inner realms


Why the fuck are we suddenly transported back to the War against the Daemons? (Second or first incurion? I'm betting first, as the _Widowmaker _helped end the first) Its ludicrous. This audiobook should have been released inbetween _Malekith_ and_ Shadow King_. Not only does Shadow King feature characters that could be included in Aenarion, 

such as Alith's Grandfather who fought beside Aenarion
, but also would work in antithesis with Malekith's gambit to claim the Phoenix throne at the end of the first novel.

Will I buy it? Hell yes. It's my favorite theatre of literature in both Black Library and the ''Real book world''. And it's Thorpe, the man can spin the epitome of a yarn.:so_happy:


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I like them because i can listen to them whilst driving, ironing or whatever.

I'm not a huge fan of the acting, but that's doesn't put me off. I should add that i only own the 2 Horus Heresy ones.

They do cost more than the novels but that's not comparing like for like.

Take the Lightning Tower and Dark King. The chapbook was £5 for 32 pages. Most novels are available at about that price for £300-500 pages. The audio book of the Lightning Tower/Dark King is only £7 from amazon - a nominal difference to the chapbook.

Even if these 75 min audiobooks were brought out as 'little' books you would still be coughing up £5 for 30 odd pages. 

I also suspect that there is no majority hatred of audiobooks, but simply that those that don't like something are more likely to say so than those that enjoy it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Then you've got two Garro Horus Heresy audio books coming out. Garro is definetly one of the big point of the Heresy, one of the few traitor marines to stay loyal and remain in the Emperors service, all the stuff about him starting the inquisition/grey knights etc. and now it's all going to be told through audio books? cheers


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't object to the length of the story; if you only take 35 pages to fill in some plot-holes, or tie up loose ends, that's fine. I'm all for compilations of short stories. It is that these are only released on _audio book_ that I find frustrating. I just do not want to listen to a book. I guess I'll have to settle for google/wiki to fill me in on the plot developments of these stories.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with Turkeyspit. I want to read novels not listen to them and realising novel especially HH themed one as audio book exclusive is very bad treatment of BL fans.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Shadow Walker said:


> I agree with Turkeyspit. I want to read novels not listen to them and realising novel especially HH themed one as audio book exclusive is very bad treatment of BL fans.


Have you tried a BL audiobook? They're actually not as bad as you think! Yes I prefer to read, but I like the different experience an audiobook can give. I've reviewed both the HH audio books thus far and they surprised me with their quality.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

no i didnot and will not. i just want to be able to read all HH related material instead to be forced to buy audiobook. I can only hope that they will realise them in some short story anthology.


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't mind Audiobooks, not as good as a book but better then nothing.

Take Bloodline, a Horus Heresy and Blood Angels chapbook limited to only 1,000 copies at UK Games Day.

Im Never going to be able to read or listen to that one Now thats a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Ehhh? so you mean only a 1000 people are gonna be able to read this bit of HH BA fluff? thats bone.

I personally hated alot of Ravens Flight for the voice acting. The one Raven Guard captain(tactical captain from memory) sounded like a complete wheezing tool


----------



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Ehhh? so you mean only a 1000 people are gonna be able to read this bit of HH BA fluff? thats bone.


Unfortunately, 

http://jmswallow.livejournal.com/

Read the info on the 25 August 2010 @ 11:39 am.

It might only be one of those short storys, like they done with Gaunt once, but I would still like to of had one to read.


----------

